# doe not producing enough milk!



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My doe well I guess doeling shes only 8 months (accidentally bred) had a single doeling on Monday and I've notice that her udder still hasn't gotten very big and I'm afraid her baby isnt getting enough milk. I saw her nurse today but she would keep switching teats every second and its getting me worried! Should I substitute her? Can I use milk from another doe that has kids but a ton of milk or is that a big no no? I've never had this happen before so any help is appreciated


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm a La Leche League leader & I get calls like this all the time (except about humans!) & usually everything is fine. Since nobody else has responded, here's my 2 cents:

Do you have a pretty sensitive scale? Try weighing the kid every day.
Check the kid for dehydration & try to feel if her belly seems a little firmer after nursing.
Is the kid active & playing? Is she pooping & peeing?
If you're sure the kid isn't getting enough milk I'd first try milking the mom & feeding it to the kid before using another doe's milk, just so the mom doesn't start producing even less milk. If you can't get enough by milking the doe then you'll have to use another doe's milk.

Has anyone ever tried any of the herbs that nursing moms use to increase supply, like fenugreek & fennel?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to offer her a bottle and see if she will drink it. You need to weigh her daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She's peeling and pooping very active like the the other kids and looks really healthy. She's actually fatter than a buckling I have and his mommy has lots of milk!


----------



## Bekahbear (Jan 15, 2014)

I had a Nubian/Boer cross goat 2 years ago that was a first time mom. She had twins but had a tiny little under. It was the size of an orange at best. I was worried that she wouldn't be able to raise her babies. Her udder never got any bigger but she raised both babies no problem with no supplementing or help at all. They were always fat and happy and grew up big and strong. Hopefully your girl is the same way. Sometimes even though they don't look like they have much milk they still have what they need to raise their babies. The condition of the baby will let you know if she is getting enough milk.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She looks super healthy thank you all though I'm going to keep a watch on her to make sure she is still eating enough!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is the kid gaining weight as fast as other kids now that some time has passed?

Hope everything is a-okay!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes she is healthy and very fat!


----------

